# Ghostscript logs



## lafdbuf1 (Jul 20, 2010)

New here, hope I am in the right forum.

I use primoPDF and my printer/scanner to produce PDF files. I have been doing this for years. I recently purchased a "brother" printer/scanner and it uses PaperPort and ControlCenter3 software for scanning. I have had the brother for about 4 months. 
Scanning with the new device worked fine and just like my old HP printer/scanner. About a week ago, I started to notice with each PDF file I created, I am getting a Ghostscript .log file.

I am not aware of any new software I downloaded other than "updates". I have no idea how this .log file started, no idea of it's purpose or value, and don't really want it.

Help, where did it come from? and how can I delete it. It does not show up in my programs list nor does it show up in control panel "add/delete" files, or in a search.??????

Thanks


----------

